# How bad would a bite from Chilobrachys Huahini be?



## invertbreeder (Oct 13, 2011)

So I was packing some inverts I sold today and the usually calm Chilobrachys Huahini I sold decided to flip out, just missed my finger and went on an obstacle course around my furniture lol, but I was wondering, seeing as I've never actually been tagged by a T before, how bad is a bite from one of these?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

invertbreeder said:


> So I was packing some inverts I sold today and the usually calm Chilobrachys Huahini I sold decided to flip out, just missed my finger and went on an obstacle course around my furniture lol, but I was wondering, seeing as I've never actually been tagged by a T before, how bad is a bite from one of these?


from what I've heard, bad enough to ruin your day.


----------



## aide BURR (Jul 1, 2010)

*Tarantula bite*

I once had a fully grown chillie and whilst wearing 5ml thick rubber gloves she
Bit the end of my finger,it was like being bit by a hamster ,but without the gloves,also i shook my hand in panic,lol,and she held on lol trust me you dont want to get bit by any t,bites with ts are more mechanical than poisonous,
Unless your allergic!


----------



## FOREST FLOOR (Nov 3, 2009)

I have read bite reports that claim that the asian spiders have the worst of T bites, I to have never been tagged in 26 years, but if I am ever bitten I kind of want it to be an asian or african species, so that I know that if I ever got bit again it wouldn't be as bad as that first one!!!!


----------



## jaybott (Mar 12, 2014)

aide BURR said:


> I once had a fully grown chillie and whilst wearing 5ml thick rubber gloves she
> Bit the end of my finger,it was like being bit by a hamster ,but without the gloves,also i shook my hand in panic,lol,and she held on lol trust me you dont want to get bit by any t,bites with ts are more mechanical than poisonous,
> Unless your allergic!


tarantula are venomous not poisonous. The delivery method is different.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

It would definitely make you go back to bed for a few days


----------

